# Replacement for Bent Over Rows?



## DesertFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, well I have been noticing that bent over rows perhaps may not be the best exercise for me since on the same day I also do squats and then leg presses. By the time I get to bent over rows my legs are too tired, I was thinking I should do that other exercise where you place a barbell against a corner and then put weights on one side. I can't remember the name, anyways could anyone tell me the name of it and if it would be working out the same muscles as bent over rows?


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 15, 2008)

It can be quite taxing to work the two largest muscle groups in the same workout.  Try a split that will give you some space.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 15, 2008)

the name of the exercise in question would be t-bar rows (or some variation), yes it works the lats like bent over rows...
but, merkaba's right, back and legs on the same day is not a good plan at all really. at least not in my opinion.


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> It can be quite taxing to work the two largest muscle groups in the same workout.  Try a split that will give you some space.



This is one option, but a program rehaul isn't necessary.

Try DB bench supported rows. Remember to do your heavy leg work before your back training though!


----------



## fufu (Jul 15, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> the name of the exercise in question would be t-bar rows (or some variation), yes it works the lats like bent over rows...
> but, merkaba's right, back and legs on the same day is not a good plan at all really. at least not in my opinion.



You don't think total body workouts are effective?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 15, 2008)

fufu said:


> You don't think total body workouts are effective?



not exactly, I think they have their place somtimes...
however, I'm more of the opinion that muscles worked toward the end of a full body session get somewhat short changed. I dunno, the concept of doing even remotely heavy back work _after_ squats and leg presses doesn't sound good at all. I just can't imagine being able to generate enough focus/intensity to really hit the lats hard enough.
I guess if you were to rotate the order from session to session it wouldn't be as significant... 
I've been know to throw in some full body work from time to time, but it's a pretty rare occasion for me... I realize that it's a purely psychological thing but I just prefer 3 or 4 day splits


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jul 15, 2008)

I recommend you go to ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net and find a different work out that targets the same muscle group you want to work.  It will even break it down by Dumbbell, Barbell or cable.

Here is the link direct to the BACK work outs Back Exercise Menu 

I love this site and IronMagazine


----------



## fufu (Jul 16, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> not exactly, I think they have their place somtimes...
> however, I'm more of the opinion that muscles worked toward the end of a full body session get somewhat short changed. I dunno, the concept of doing even remotely heavy back work _after_ squats and leg presses doesn't sound good at all. I just can't imagine being able to generate enough focus/intensity to really hit the lats hard enough.
> I guess if you were to rotate the order from session to session it wouldn't be as significant...
> I've been know to throw in some full body work from time to time, but it's a pretty rare occasion for me... I realize that it's a purely psychological thing but I just prefer 3 or 4 day splits



I understand what you are saying, I used to feel the same way. 

It all depends on goals whether a total body program is suited or not. However I like training it for the fact that it is so hard. The body adapts to deal with the stress of training all the muscles at the same time after a while. That adaptation is really the main reason I like to train it. 

In fact, you can periodize total body/split training in such a way that certain muscles won't conk out during training. Say a lower body day for instance, some people's upper/mid back musculuture may fatigue before the legs so form deprives. Through total body training you can train the back to sustain strength through a lower day.

It all depends on what you need though.

As far as certain muscles getting short changed, that is a big idea to keep in mind when putting together a TB program. I prioritize certain muscle groups every training day so everything gets fresh once through a week.


----------



## maokoto (Jul 16, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> Hey guys and gals, well I have been noticing that bent over rows perhaps may not be the best exercise for me since on the same day I also do squats and then leg presses. By the time I get to bent over rows my legs are too tired, I was thinking I should do that other exercise where you place a barbell against a corner and then put weights on one side. I can't remember the name, anyways could anyone tell me the name of it and if it would be working out the same muscles as bent over rows?



I recommend you One Arm Dumbell rows too. I replaced bent over rows with dumbell rows in my training because with the bent over row I couldn??´t help driving with my legs, releasing tension from my lats. Since I use dumbell rows I'm doing fine and it can be a very intense exercise, while releasing tension from legs and lower back at the same time.


----------



## DesertFox (Jul 16, 2008)

Thx all for help!


----------

